# IWB Holster: Does anyone make a deeper model?



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Old Pad (or others):

Does anyone make a CC Holster (IWB) that does not ride so high? I'd like to carry a XD Service down lower, with all but the grip and rear of the slide below the top edge of the belt. Like it rides, just stuffed in my waist (front/appendix) carry.

All of the IWB holsters I've found ride at standard holster height, w/ the trigger near the belt line.

I'm sure you can get one custom, but I'd prfer to keep the $ reasonable...

JW


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco's USA and UDC IWB holsters sit VERY deep, and their neutral cants are suitable for appendix carry. Galco doesn't make them specifically for the XD, but if Old Padawan is feeling generous, he might dig out an XD and try to find you a cross-fit. (I'd start with the holsters for the SIGs, Bill.)

The USA and UDC work best on relatively narrow belts, however, like 1 1/4".


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

I can't resist - a deeper IWB holster? How about an ankle rig? :mrgreen:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> Galco's USA and UDC IWB holsters sit VERY deep, and their neutral cants are suitable for appendix carry. Galco doesn't make them specifically for the XD, but if Old Padawan is feeling generous, he might dig out an XD and try to find you a cross-fit. (I'd start with the holsters for the SIGs, Bill.)
> 
> The USA and UDC work best on relatively narrow belts, however, like 1 1/4".


Too bad the "Push up" Insdaie model is only for mini-guns...


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

JeffWard said:


> Too bad the "Push up" Insdaie model is only for mini-guns...


That design really only works with very flat guns. Something thick like an XD, with a gunbelt laying over it, would look like a full colostomy bag and probably be about as comfortable. :mrgreen:


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I actually carry a usa several days a week. I tried one of the more standard height IWB (scout) and my food blister pushed it away from the front of my body. Are you going to carry up front or on the hip? I will look for a cross fit tomorrow, starting with 248 fits, thanks Mike.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I've been experimenting w/ both, front, and hip carry. Without the holster, it's tough. Standing, of course, front carry is better. Seated, hip carry is better...

Either way, I think i like the thigh pocket better on cargo shorts, or black BDUs... lol

I'm cutting a foam block to match the "negative space" underneith the barrel and trigger guard on my XD, and to the same thickness. I'm going to wrap the foam block in suede, so it stays in the pocket when the gun comes out. This will allow the XD to ride grip-up in my thigh pocket, at the perfect depth, and will eliminate imprinting. Velcro on the pocket finishes the job.

I believe standing, in a car, at my desk, anywhere... I can get a full-size combat gun in use faster from a thigh pocket than from any concealed holster... shy of a shoulder rig, which I cannot use in the FL heat.

All you need is a job that allows cargo pockets... LOL

Jeff


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Good news. We have a USA and a Skyops that will work.

The USA is neutral cant and works well for Appendix carry. I wear a 4 1/4" 1911 this way on a near daily basis. If you put the barrel in the groin area inside the thigh (basically pointed at your junk), it allows the leg to flex up and increases comfort while sitting. The one made for the Sig 228 is an okay cross fit.

The Skyops is a canted holster and is designed for hip carry. I have used it extensively with both Glock and 1911. Both of these holsters are “tuckable” meaning you can tuck your shirt in. Our tuckable holsters generally ride lower in the waistband than typical IWB holsters. We make this holster specifically for the 4”XD.

I think you will find the appendix carry a bit quicker than your thigh pocket (and it can be worn with virtually anything not just cargo shorts) due to the natural positioning of your hands when at rest. Most people will stand with their arms slightly bent and their hand forward of the midline of their body when at rest. This puts your hand virtually on top of the grip of your gun.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

might not be what your looking for, but I had the same problem with my .EAA Full frame 45. I member pointed me to http://www.crossbreedholsters.com/index.html and found that there holsters came be cliped pretty far down. I had to break in the leather but it is pretty much unseen


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Jeff, how do you draw from the cargo pocket if you are moving? It's pretty well accepted that in a defensive scenario we need to get off the "line of force" with lateral movement as we draw (if possible). Research into this is what led Gabe Suarez, for example, to the appendix draw.

I don't see how a reasonably swift draw could be executed from a cargo pocket while moving, but maybe I am wrong. Can you explain your technique, or do you have a different opinion about simultaneously drawing and moving offline?


----------



## mvslay (May 6, 2007)

Here some blasphemy. Have you tried a cheap IWB. For certain situations I have one I believe is like a passport or something. It was fitted for a large frame auto. However I've carried both my kimber 3" and 2" .357 in it. It basically puts the grip just above the belt. It requires substantial practice drawing to prevent fumbling. And is definitely slower to draw. But when I have to chose between unarmed or slower draw I use it. Weapon retention is excellent due the extremely deep seating.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

mvslay said:


> Here some blasphemy. Have you tried a cheap IWB. For certain situations I have one I believe is like a passport or something. It was fitted for a large frame auto. However I've carried both my kimber 3" and 2" .357 in it. It basically puts the grip just above the belt. It requires substantial practice drawing to prevent fumbling. And is definitely slower to draw. But when I have to chose between unarmed or slower draw I use it. Weapon retention is excellent due the extremely deep seating.


I have a question, how much did you pay for your handgun? Did you look for the cheapest gun that you could find? Would you prefer a highpoint or a Glock? Do you want a Bersa or an HK? Do you prefer the rossi to the Smith? 
I find it odd that people are comfortable spending $500.00 - $1000.00 on a gun, but then they balk at a $80.00 holster that will last 10 years or more. Buy a quality holster. Galco, Bianchi, Safariland, Mernickle, any decent holster. 
If the holster causes you to fumble, perhaps its time to re-evaluate your purchase. Leave the cheap holsters that "kind of work" for the people who keep their gun in their underwear drawer.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

I have taken off the clip of an Uncle Mike's $11 IWB holster and glued it into a better position. Keep in mind that with a deeper holster, the ability to get a good grip is reduced. I've shot my carry pistol (XD40 subcompact) in an IDPA match and getting a good grip on a draw is pretty important too.


----------

